# Onkyo TX-NR807 bad HDMI output



## ochdsound (Aug 29, 2011)

has anyone come across this issue before? I am not getting output from HDMI out. I've checked all connections and i am sure everything is good. I have confirmed the issue by trying a different receiver with the same setup. Does anyone know if this is a known issue with Onkyo? 

There was a firmware update on the unit, could this cause HDMI out to go bad? I don't know if it was working before or not. I just purchase this house and the unit came with it. Please help!!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, Welcome to the Shack!
First of all make sure that you have HDMI "yes" selected for the output. If that is correct then it could be a handshake issue and is not only a problem with Onkyo. Sadly this is one of the biggest issues with HDMI The HDCP copywrite that is required on any HDMI signal can cause the signal to be dropped during processing. 
Have you tried different video settings on the source?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, if you updated the firmware, some your settings like speaker selection, HDMI "yes", assigning video to audio sources, etc can get erased and you have to re-enter them. 

As Tony said, go through the menus and make sure all the settings were as they were before.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## ochdsound (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will check that tonight and get back to you guys if it works or not. Currently at work...


----------



## ochdsound (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

My monitor out is set to HDMI, i am not sure if that's what you're talking about by setting HDMI out to "YES". I am still not getting and video signal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you run the HDMI signal directly to the display (not through the receiver) does it work? If so then I would guess its the handshake issue.


----------



## ochdsound (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, it worked if I run the HDMI signal direct. If it's the handshake issue, how do i go about to troubleshooting that. The TV is a SamSung, i don't know if there's any handshaking issue with samsung tv.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, do you have another Bluray player you could try? It can be any part of the chain causing the issue. I had a Smasung Bluray player that would drop the picture all the time. After I replaced it with a Panasonic I never had the problem again.


----------



## ochdsound (Aug 29, 2011)

I did try it with a Sony bluray player and same thing. No signal to the TV. I am thinking there's something wrong with the HDMI ouput(hardware issue)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its very possible, It could be worth getting checked out.


----------



## Morlock (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi

Can you test this:
Turn ON Onkyo TX-NR807.
Push DISPLAY button and POWER button in same time.
The LCD screen must indicate Main ...
Directly push the right arrow (under panel), you must read info on DSP
If you read ?????????, the HDMI card is dead.

Excuse me for my bad language, i'm french


----------



## ochdsound (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for your input!

I've send it in for service have not got it back yet. I will post an update. Thanks.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes unfortunately a significant number of Onkyo is prone to HDMI and other issues. My brothers new Onkyo would not push any HDMI signal passed 8 ft before having major dropout issues. These known issues were a major factor in my purchase of my new Pioneer Elite unit...Srry your finding this out the hard way....I feel your pain :hissyfit:
IF I were in your shoes I would see quickly about exchanging the Onkyo for another brand....ONLY a suggestion from an AV tech who has serviced so many Onkyo issues that we decided this year to drop the Onkyo line.....lddude:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that Onkyo sells twice if not three times as many receivers as most of the other brands out there so they will "seem" to have higher failure rates. Ive been an owner of Onkyo products off and on and never had an issue and I know many others who also can say that.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

By "significant" I mean enough units with the same issues as to indicate a lack of quality control. However many units are sold, the ratio of failures to no issue units is still higher than most other mass produced AVR's. Im glad your having a good experience w Onkyo for sure. :wave:


----------



## ochdsound (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your input. I purchased my house recently and it came with the hifi system hooking up to RTI centrol unit. I had a tech setting up the RTI system troubleshoot the issue but he couldn't find anything strange other then the HDMI out not working. We tested using another(yamaha) receiver and it was just fine. 

anyways, the onkyo receiver was sent in for service and i am still waiting to get it back. I will post an update soon.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Keep in mind that Onkyo sells twice if not three times as many receivers as most of the other brands out there so they will "seem" to have higher failure rates. Ive been an owner of Onkyo products off and on and never had an issue and I know many others who also can say that.


Quantity or Quality...you can have one but not both.

I know of a hospital that can hold twice if not three times as many patients does this mean they're allowed to have more negligence ? of course we shouldn't compare human life to the failure of an electronic component, I'm showing that it's something that shouldn't be allowed or tolerated.

It does keep the refurb alive and well


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Keep in mind that Onkyo sells twice if not three times as many receivers as most of the other brands out there so they will "seem" to have higher failure rates. Ive been an owner of Onkyo products off and on and never had an issue and I know many others who also can say that.


Hello,
I too have had quite positive experiences with Onkyo. My former TX-SR805 and 875 were both sold to friends who live in the same city as me and both have been flawless almost 5 years on. My TX-NR3007 did require an exchange to a TX-NR3008, but I did not seriously consider selling the 3008 when it was in transit.

I have had my 3008 since July and could not possibly be happier. Audyssey XT32/SubEQ HT are simply fantastic. Better still, I ended up getting a A-Stock 3008 with a 2 year Warranty as opposed to a B-Stock Replacement with a 1 year. I purchased my 3007 B-Stock from AC4L and got lucky that when Onkyo decided to exchange that they did not have any B-Stock 3008's available. I was initially supposed to get a B-Stock.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

